# Classified section link



## copper (Jan 27, 2006)

Could a link from the classified section back to the main BBS be included? Other than hitting the back button several times the only other way is to retype the url.

Thanks


----------



## Dave M (Jan 27, 2006)

It's not that easy to create. That's why you'll notice that there are also no links to the BBS from the resort reviews and the TUG Advice section.

Two easy alternatives:

1) When accessing the classifieds from the BBS, place your pointer on the classifieds link, right click on the link and then click on "open in a new window". Then you'll still have the BBS page open and can simply close out the classifieds window when you're done.

2) Add the BBS page to your browser's "Favorites". Then, you'll never have to type the URL again!


----------

